# Going to Taos Pueblo next week



## txphotog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm headed to Taos next week to go on a photography excursion. I've read around the net and there appears to be lots of great photo opportunities to be had. Here is a list of the places I plan on visiting.

Of course, Taos Pueblo
The Rio Grande Gorge
Church of St Francis in Ranchos De Taos
San Jose De Gracia Church in Las Trampas
Picuris Pueblo

Also, I want to do some general landscape photography with some fall foliage thrown in, along with some wildlife shots.

Any tips that you all can offer. I'm going to stay the night in Las Vegas, NM and then go from there. Any other "don't miss photo ops or general tips that you can think of? Any help is appreciated.


----------

